# Every photographer has one, don't they?



## JeffieLove (Jan 18, 2011)

My turn


----------



## LuckySe7en (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't have one yet   Looks like I've got homework


----------



## amoncur (Jan 18, 2011)

Nooo!  These are as bad as Realtors with pictures of themselves on their business cards.


----------



## Geaux (Jan 18, 2011)

lol, it was one of the first shots I took when I got my camera haahahah


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 18, 2011)

Nope! I don't have one!

:greenpbl:


----------



## rateeg (Jan 18, 2011)

have what?


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Jan 18, 2011)

Geaux said:


> lol, it was one of the first shots I took when I got my camera haahahah



You need to either clean your lens or your mirror


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't have one. :er:

I see a couple of people might want to rethink their camera holding technique.


----------



## 3Guys1Mom (Jan 18, 2011)

Ya know what nope... 
I don't I am always behind the camera taking the pictures. 
Heck there are very few pictures of me in the past couple of years now that I think of it. 

I'll have to have someone take a pic of me taking pictures.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 18, 2011)

why are you using your left eye? You have a weird way to shoot.


----------



## Destin (Jan 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> why are you using your left eye and right handed?  You have a weird way to shoot.




I'm also this way, as is Joe Mcnally. It's just how I held the camera ever since I picked one up. I'm right handed, but left eye dominant.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 18, 2011)

You must have a lot of nose juice on your screen LOL.


----------



## Rudha (Jan 18, 2011)

Geaux said:


> lol, it was one of the first shots I took when I got my camera haahahah



haha me too one of my first pics and its almost exactly same


----------



## Destin (Jan 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> You must have a lot of nose juice on your screen LOL.



haha more like smudges from my cheek being up against it 24/7. 

It really doesn't bother me at all, and it feels weird to shoot with my right eye. 

The bigger problem I've found, is wearing glasses while shooting. They get pressed into my face and get smudges all over them after 5 minutes of shooting.


----------



## Geaux (Jan 18, 2011)

KmH said:


> I see a couple of people might want to rethink their camera holding technique.




Hey now .. it was when I first started!!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sure that I took one or two bathroom mirror shots in the beginning, but have never kept one to the best of my recollection.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 18, 2011)

Well...  This was unplanned and poorly lit...  But I'll participate... I need to shave my head though...


----------



## kundalini (Jan 18, 2011)

KmH said:


> I see a couple of people might want to rethink their camera holding technique.


I like my chicken wings on the spicy side.    :lmao:


----------



## TheEugeneKam (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn i gotta get one. And i conqure the left eye. Being right handed and right eyed makes alot more sense when it comes to smuges, but screw it i dont care! Left Eye for the win. We should get a Poll Thread going to see who is " Right Eye, Right Hand", "Left eye, right hand" and so on. OIN fact i shall start it this minte!


----------



## Destin (Jan 18, 2011)

kundalini said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I see a couple of people might want to rethink their camera holding technique.
> ...



Hey now, unless you've been to Buffalo NY you aint never had a real chicken wing!


----------



## Joshua_Lee (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, now there is a certain by the book way to hold a camera now too! LOL What a joke! The way you hold a camera may not be the preferred way of another. It's called doing what feels right. Man that's a crazy thought isn't it? This forum makes me laugh! OK, not the forum, but the people on it!


----------



## Rosshole (Jan 18, 2011)

I will name my photo...   Death Grip.


----------



## Rosshole (Jan 18, 2011)

now that I have a battery grip, the death grip is no longer with us.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, it's not in a bathroom, and it's about 25 years old, but here it is:


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 18, 2011)

here's mine!


----------



## Drake (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I've even got mine as my avatar






And yeah, it's the horrible old kit lens from the rebels, glad the new one's better


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2011)

It's such a cliche that that is why my avatar is that type of photo!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 18, 2011)

So were supposed to post pics in here.. or what? :lmao: Last time that happened... your thread got high~jacked. lol


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2011)

Joshua_Lee said:


> Wow, now there is a certain by the book way to hold a camera now too! LOL What a joke! The way you hold a camera may not be the preferred way of another. It's called doing what feels right. Man that's a crazy thought isn't it? This forum makes me laugh! OK, not the forum, but the people on it!


You betcha sunshine. :thumbup:

How the camera is held has *a lot *to do with how steady it can be held, thus affecting how slow a shutter speed you can use effectively.

Foot placement, weight distribution on your feet, and how you breath also effect the stability of a handheld camera.


----------



## Fujito (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Destin (Jan 18, 2011)

KmH said:


> Joshua_Lee said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, now there is a certain by the book way to hold a camera now too! LOL What a joke! The way you hold a camera may not be the preferred way of another. It's called doing what feels right. Man that's a crazy thought isn't it? This forum makes me laugh! OK, not the forum, but the people on it!
> ...



+1. There is most definitely a proper way to hold a camera. 

Not saying there aren't different ideas as to what that proper way is, but generally it involves elbows close to your torso, and supporting the lens from the bottom, not the side. 

Joe mcnally even goes as far as this camera holding pose:


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 18, 2011)

Destin said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > why are you using your left eye and right handed?  You have a weird way to shoot.
> ...



Me too  It's just what feels right and it's the way I've ALWAYS held cameras. I'm right handed, but prefer to use my left eye for shooting 



TheEugeneKam said:


> Damn i gotta get one. And i conqure the left eye. Being right handed and right eyed makes alot more sense when it comes to smuges, but screw it i dont care! Left Eye for the win. We should get a Poll Thread going to see who is " Right Eye, Right Hand", "Left eye, right hand" and so on. OIN fact i shall start it this minte!



Good idea  



PerfectlyFlawed said:


> So were supposed to post pics in here.. or what? :lmao: Last time that happened... your thread got high~jacked. lol



LOL, yes it's okay to post your own pictures in this one  The last one, I was asking for help/advice or whatever... This one was more of a "I finally got a shot like this!" thread  lol


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 18, 2011)

Then you wouldnt be able to shoot a rifle, a gun or a bow properly LOL


----------



## reznap (Jan 18, 2011)

Buckster said:


> Well, it's not in a bathroom, and it's about 25 years old, but here it is:



Awesome camera btw..


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Then you wouldnt be able to shoot a rifle, a gun or a bow properly LOL



Meh, I don't really care about shooting guns...  Well, maybe hand guns here and there... And I have been to a shooting range a few times and actually did pretty good for my right hand and left eyed self


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll post mine sometime after Friday when I get my crimping iron.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 18, 2011)

Nope...

I have two!  Right after I got Lightroom and before I got my battery grip!




Self-Portrait Revisited by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr




Self-Portrait by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Jan 18, 2011)

reznap said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's not in a bathroom, and it's about 25 years old, but here it is:
> ...


Thanks.  To clarify, the photo is about 25 years old.  I've had that camera much longer, and I still shoot it occasionally.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 18, 2011)

I just want to make sure this thread is different from.......

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/26989-you-your-camera.html


----------



## Bellaluna (Jan 18, 2011)

<-----over in the avatar .


----------



## Buckster (Jan 18, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I just want to make sure this thread is different from.......
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/26989-you-your-camera.html


This one only has the mirror shots.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 18, 2011)

Buckster said:


> This one only has the mirror shots.


Hmmmm, okay.   < rummages archives >


----------



## mrpink (Jan 18, 2011)

Bellaluna said:


> <-----over in the avatar .



ditto.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I hate the bathroom lights! Oh well.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 18, 2011)

Canon AE-1 said:


> I hate the bathroom lights! Oh well.








:mrgreen:


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Your the man Buckster.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## kundalini (Jan 18, 2011)

In the back... orange shirt.... funny hat.




 



Same day


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 18, 2011)

you are robbing the bank?


----------



## reznap (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm not a photographer but I just made one.  My old one was sans grip..






I just upgraded to a Canon EC-L style split prism focusing screen, modified and shipped from focusingscreen.com.  Had to remove all shims (2 metal ones come standard with the camera and 2 plastic -and somewhat thinner- ones ship with the kit) to get it to focus perfectly (was front focusing).  Very happy with it though, nice product and only about $90.  The pictured Nikon 28mm prime is one of my favorite lenses from my FE2, now working well with the rebel as well (with a $15 fotodiox adapter from ebay).


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 18, 2011)

not yet but I may try tomorrow.


----------



## Danelady (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, so I just tried the pic in the mirror thing as I don't have one yet.  It's not happening.  First, the light is awful, second, I REALLY hate pics of myself!  I'll try again the next time I'm feeling brave!


----------



## reznap (Jan 18, 2011)

Danelady said:


> Ok, so I just tried the pic in the mirror thing as I don't have one yet.  It's not happening.  First, the light is awful, second, I REALLY hate pics of myself!  I'll try again the next time I'm feeling brave!



My light was awful and I look terrible.. didn't stop me.  Just say "F*** it"


----------



## bluetibby1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Got one as an avatar which is the d3000 and here is when I got my d90 and my battery grip. I was so excited I had to play with. 




selfshot by bluetibby1, on Flickr

I looked terrible but I didn't care!!!!!

Blue


----------



## Danelady (Jan 18, 2011)

reznap said:


> Danelady said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I just tried the pic in the mirror thing as I don't have one yet. It's not happening. First, the light is awful, second, I REALLY hate pics of myself! I'll try again the next time I'm feeling brave!
> ...


 

Ok, just for you.  I will come up with a better one soon, though!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 18, 2011)

kundalini said:


> In the back... orange shirt.... funny hat.


Is that from a TPF meet-up?  Some of the faces look vaguely familiar...

Is that Spiffy Beth in the white tank top?




Here's one of mine:



Self 2 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## reznap (Jan 18, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Here's one of mine:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/j__e/4905512489/



Super bonus points for another film shot.  I don't know much about the newer film bodies.  Is that a built in motor/grip or is it for extra batteries?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 18, 2011)

reznap said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one of mine:
> ...


Built in.  Canon 1N RS.  Basically a 1N with built in grip/booster and a pellicle mirror.  10 FPS, baby!  And a mere 6 millisecond shutter lag in RS mode.  (And that's 1990's technology.  Digital is just now catching up.)


----------



## Joshua_Lee (Jan 19, 2011)

You betcha sunshine. :thumbup:

How the camera is held has *a lot *to do with how steady it can be held, thus affecting how slow a shutter speed you can use effectively.

Foot placement, weight distribution on your feet, and how you breath also effect the stability of a handheld camera.[/QUOTE]


You missed my point "Pumpkin" since were using pet names . I am saying that there isn't one way to do it. What works for me may not work for you. Think outside of the box. There is no standard/one way to do anything in this world.  Just options. If there isn't an option you like, then create one. Some ways make it easier for some and harder for others.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yup!!! 

Took it when I first got the camera...I know, lots of lens flare. Lol


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 19, 2011)

No lens flair.


----------



## bobbyknight (Jan 19, 2011)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > lol, it was one of the first shots I took when I got my camera haahahah
> ...


LMFAO!!!


----------



## Biggs88 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, here's mine!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 20, 2011)

Joshua_Lee said:


> Some ways make it easier for some....


That would be the fundamentals.



Joshua_Lee said:


> .....and harder for others.


 That would be not having the fundamentals taught to you.  How did you do in your Physics classes?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 20, 2011)

big lols


----------



## TheHabit (Jan 20, 2011)

k-1000 mirroring off of a blindspot mirror the day i got it


----------



## Aerin328 (Jan 20, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> here's mine!




Nice shot sir!


----------



## Cmoorephoto (Jan 20, 2011)

I try


----------



## brownieapple (Jan 20, 2011)

here is mine i posted in another thread on here. we were at work pretending to be superheroes.

1.





2.


----------



## jeeptuff (Jan 20, 2011)

Actually, I don't have one....


----------



## KibblesNbitz (Jan 20, 2011)

Taken with the D7000 and MB-D11 grip....I don't wear glasses anymore though


----------



## Shiva_42 (Jan 21, 2011)

Handguns actually aren't that much of a problem.  I teach CCW and come across "cross-eye-domination" quite often.  A rifle would be a horse of a different color however.


----------



## Destin (Jan 21, 2011)

Shiva_42 said:


> Handguns actually aren't that much of a problem.  I teach CCW and come across "cross-eye-domination" quite often.  A rifle would be a horse of a different color however.



I'm left eyed, and right handed, and I can shoot a rifle as accurately as anybody I know. I've been shooting since I was 4 though, so maybe it's not a fair example...


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Jan 21, 2011)

A terrible photo taken with my newest addition- Nikon d80 that came in the mail today. I was just playing with it getting the settings and figured I could contribute to this thread too...


----------



## reznap (Jan 21, 2011)

^ Nice, grats on the new D80.  Is that a UV screw on filter over a 50mm f/1.8?

I'm not a Nikon guy but I think it's a good guess...


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Jan 21, 2011)

reznap said:


> ^ Nice, grats on the new D80.  Is that a UV screw on filter over a 50mm f/1.8?
> 
> I'm not a Nikon guy but I think it's a good guess...



Thanks and yes, you nailed it.


----------



## jamewatta (Jan 21, 2011)

It never occurred to me to do this until I saw this thread. I guess I will have to try it now.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 21, 2011)

I hate winters. 






 




:lmao:​


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 21, 2011)

K, you're amazing! LOL


----------



## ggfoto (Jan 21, 2011)

ok.let me shoot with 5d mark ii


----------



## TheEugeneKam (Jan 24, 2011)

I was in a hurry so I ended up looking like a serial killer. I swear I am not!!!:lmao:


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 24, 2011)

yeah, you def look like a creeper lol


----------



## TheEugeneKam (Jan 24, 2011)

lmao I just took a second look. I look like some guy if thouse "Keep your kids safe from predators" TV comersial. Just add a hat


----------



## ScotA (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha how funny. I don't have one yet but am definitely going to take one


----------



## FattyMcJ (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll play along...






Bad hair day, dirty mirror...yep, par for the course! :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Fatty!!! Wow, that feels so wrong to say that!!  

How have you been?!?!


----------



## Geaux (Jan 25, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I hate winters.
> 
> :lmao:​



....and obviously hate cleaning mirrors too 

That thing is just plain NASTY!


----------



## FattyMcJ (Jan 25, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> Hey Fatty!!! Wow, that feels so wrong to say that!!
> 
> How have you been?!?!



lol Heya Sarah

:hug::


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 25, 2011)

ggfoto said:


> ok.let me shoot with 5d mark ii



I'll allow it.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm gonna do this... one day ... when I don't look like hell from waking up every 2 hrs to dose my kiddo.


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 16, 2011)

KibblesNbitz said:


> Taken with the D7000 and MB-D11 grip....I don't wear glasses anymore though


 AWESOME SHOT!!! Gotta love the D7k and grip!


----------



## DrunkenGiraffe (Feb 16, 2011)

Feels creepy looking


----------



## reznap (Feb 16, 2011)

I already have one in this thread, and posted this exact photo in another thread.. but what the hell - tt's already on the front page..


----------



## Turbo (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## rickabobaloey (Feb 16, 2011)

Taken just a few minutes ago, for this thread. Tried making it somewhat unique. No post processing done, except for auto WB 'cause I was having a heck of a time getting a good white balance in the bathroom.




Double Reflection by cpt_gungho, on Flickr


----------

